# stellplatz



## mandy12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi
We are planning on driving through Germany to get to Croatia. We are very used to the airres in France and have a book listing them. Is there a similar one for Germany? Any advice on driving through germany would be welcome. We have two children with us age 10 and 12
Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes there are thousands in Germany just like France.

I think the Bordatlas is the book to buy but the only resource I use is www.campingcar-infos.com. There is an offline version for use on a laptop and POI for free for the satnav. I also have them all installed in Autoroute.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi mandy , we travel to croatia quite often , we use the promobil mobile life app for iphone , its free and lists all the stellplatz , but other advice willl be along soon as well , regards gary


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Mandy
the Board atlas is the way to go.
Stelplatz in Germany are nearly everywhere and can be better standards than France.
Quite a few have electricity and most have a drinking water tap that is difficult to say the least to get a cassette anywhere near. They have a separate tap
You can park overnight legally for one night in most car parks!
Don't worry, Germany is Brit and campervan friendly!


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't forget your Umvelt (spl?) sticker. Take a look throught the Germany section for all the gen.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a Bordatlas app. Last time I used it it was 3 euros for 1 month or 6 for 6 months

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ozwhit said:


> hi mandy , we travel to croatia quite often , we use the promobil mobile life app for iphone , its free and lists all the stellplatz , but other advice willl be along soon as well , regards gary


Thanks.

Is there a version for Android?

Has anyone got a link please?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a thread here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-204129-14-days-in-germany.html where I posted a link and a code for a 2 month trial of Bordatlas online last year.

Dont know if it will still work but might be useful for some winter planning online at home.

I spent ages planning a trip down the romantic road but in the end went back to using CC Infos as I preferred it and the lat and long were in decimal which is so much easier to copy and paste into google maps. It was here though that I discovered the Germans dont use Streetview and virutally all of Germany is kept secret!!! 

In the end after all that planning, saving Stellplatz as PDF files and logging the best ones we went to the Pyrenees! 

Still its there for another time.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *ozwhit wrote :-*hi mandy , we travel to croatia quite often , we use the promobil mobile life app for iphone , its free and lists all the stellplatz , but other advice willl be along soon as well , regards gary





> *nicholsong asked :-* Thanks. Is there a basic version for Android? Has anyone got a link please?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, theres a free Android version, Mobil Life...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.promobil.mobillife&hl=en_GB

..and a paid one that works offline, Mobil Life+....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.promobil.mobillifeplus&hl=en_GB

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mandy, there is quite a lot of info here, replies to when I asked about Germany a couple of years ago.
Since going, we keep returning as everybody is so friendly and the stelplatz are great!
To be quite honest, I much prefer it to France, depending on weather.
We have had both good and bad weather, but certainly great tours!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132692-.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And German Beer is fab! Sadly not so their cheese!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you're only using Germany as a Transit country en route to Croatia don't worry about Umvelt Plaquettte as yoiu're unlikely to go into the cities/.towns which require them. 

If you want to visit many of the cities and take your mhome within it though.... :wink:


----------

